# Ladies- how many of you wake up your husbands with oral sex



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have told my wife that my dream is one day she will surprise me by waking me up while
Going down on me and then riding me. I would love
to do that to her but she loves her sleep a lot more.
Been married 17 yrs ... Always had to ask for a BJ to get one
and usually got it only 1/5 asks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

wish my husband wasn't such a light sleeper!! I never get to be awake while he is sleeping or I totally would!! haha! 
My suggestion is to play a game out of fulfilling each other's fantasies! draft up a short list and exchange them then challenge her to who can pull them off the best! =) might be a friendly way of bringing up your desire for her to be your naughty alarm clock! =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

He JUST told me this weekend he would like that. He would rather have a completed bj than my riding him though. I think I will wait until I am sure he has forgotten he has told me then do it, How I will wake myself up is another issue I have not worked out.

DH has to ask for bjs more often than he should. I am not sure what the solution for that is. It can be damned HARD since it is a complete giving. It can be hard to motivate yourself for that as frequently as many men would like.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I did that, almost exactly, to my H once. Rocked his world. He still talks about it. Especially since I rarely give in that way or initiate by pouncing like that. I am always up before him, but I went down on him and then rode him and then he was able to roll over and go back to sleep. I should do it again!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

samiam7 said:


> I have told my wife that my dream is one day she will surprise me by waking me up while
> Going down on me and then riding me. I would love
> to do that to her but she loves her sleep a lot more.
> Been married 17 yrs ... Always had to ask for a BJ to get one
> ...



my h said the same thing to me about 17 years ago....i have yet to do so, one he is a light sleeper, and dosent wear easy acess clothes.

two, i am frequently gently and oh so loveingly awaken to find a penis jabbing me in the face, nose or just it rubbing on my face...AHHHH isnt that every girls fantasty??[no its not, i was sleeping]

soon as i start to object oh now its underway, so i guess he thought, if im not going to do that, then he would take matters into his own hands...

but he would agree with your last sentence....


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread has given me a chuckle today. Now I'm really starting to wonder why my husband dumped me. I used to indulge him in those activities/fantasies regularly--with no begging on his part. Furthermore, he went to one of our marriage counseling sessions and complained that our sex life was lacking. I feel vindicated; perhaps I wasn't such a lousy wife after all.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

827Aug said:


> This thread has given me a chuckle today. Now I'm really starting to wonder why my husband dumped me. I used to indulge him in those activities/fantasies regularly--with no begging on his part. Furthermore, he went to one of our marriage counseling sessions and complained that our sex life was lacking. I feel vindicated; perhaps I wasn't such a lousy wife after all.


Maybe you've been doing it too much? The missus is currently having the same problem with me - I complain about her constant needs and not being able to do anything else heh

I'm starting to appreciate her more however


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

827Aug said:


> This thread has given me a chuckle today. Now I'm really starting to wonder why my husband dumped me. I used to indulge him in those activities/fantasies regularly--with no begging on his part. Furthermore, he went to one of our marriage counseling sessions and complained that our sex life was lacking. I feel vindicated; perhaps I wasn't such a lousy wife after all.


Aug,
I have read your posts and you sound like an absolutely lovely woman. You weren't a lousy wife. Your husband was a lousy husband. 

I wish you MANY happy blessings for the New Year.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samiam7 said:


> I have told my wife that my dream is one day she will surprise me by waking me up while
> Going down on me and then riding me. I would love
> to do that to her but she loves her sleep a lot more.
> Been married 17 yrs ... Always had to ask for a BJ to get one
> and usually got it only 1/5 asks.


 I'm the light sleeper here - have done this many many times in the past 2 years. Before this time, never did it waking him up. Should have, but never gave these things much thought- and he never asked, although would have "rocked his world". I have my regrets in this area. Making up for it all now.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

i can attest my point of view here....

still dreaming.... 

keep hope alive for both of us sam...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I do it all the time.

My husband says it is the best way to wake him up. 

I like his morning cok, it is bigger and harder than it during the day. Love it!!!


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I never do this. I would love to but he wouldn't like it...He's not a morning person and gets cranky when woken up (in any way). Also, maybe TMI, but he usually has to pee in the morning so it would be uncomfortable for him. Do most men just not drink as much water? How does that work?

I think we both make up for it at night though


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

My husband says he would like it but when I try he is always cranky because he doesn't want to wake up.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

RandomDude said:


> Maybe you've been doing it too much?


Never heard a guy complain about that! lol There are two more plausible reasons. First, he hated mornings. Second, I was 25 years too old.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

samiam7 said:


> I have told my wife that my dream is one day she will surprise me by waking me up while
> Going down on me and then riding me. I would love
> to do that to her but she loves her sleep a lot more.
> Been married 17 yrs ... Always had to ask for a BJ to get one
> ...


Since it tizz the season, maybe a Christmas miracle will happen this year.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Aug,
> I have read your posts and you sound like an absolutely lovely woman. You weren't a lousy wife. Your husband was a lousy husband.
> 
> I wish you MANY happy blessings for the New Year.


Thank you! May you and your family have a blessed holiday season.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I would love to give him bj in the morning but he never lets me try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I just wish she would let me wake her up with regular sex some mornings. Weekend morning sex is the best. But, she is not so much a fan.


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

lime said:


> maybe TMI, but he usually has to pee in the morning so it would be uncomfortable for him.


i always think about doing it to,but he will probly make me stop cause he will have to pee:rofl:

plus im not a morning person,but i do want to do this for him,i do remember him saying something about wanting me to do this for him years ago.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I've done it quite often in our marriage. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't - but it did work Thursday night!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

gbrad said:


> I just wish she would let me wake her up with regular sex some mornings. Weekend morning sex is the best. But, she is not so much a fan.


And I wish my husband would just plant his face and wake me up one morning, but he never has, but boy it would be great if he did. :smthumbup:


----------



## KortneyLuv (Jan 13, 2011)

i hate giving bjs, i dont know why


----------



## Wild1 (Dec 29, 2010)

KortneyLuv said:


> i hate giving bjs, i dont know why



:slap:


Wow, I'm sorry.

For both of you.


----------



## KortneyLuv (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe because he doesnt want to go down on me and he always waits for his turn, everything has to be an eye for an eye w/him, so i back off


----------

